# One of my techniques "Gypsy Tabs"



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

Hola forum

Hace unos dias nuestro compañero Emito me pidio que le diera alguna idea sobre como hago mis " Gypsy Tabs " , lo que les muestro es una de las tecnicas que mas utilizamos en España , sinceramente me gusta mucho hacerlas , son muy efectivas , el mayor problema es la durabilidad de los cueros por exceso de uso .

Para mi lo principal es hacer los taladros antes de tallar la horquilla , evitaremos roturas .
Las herramientas que uso son muy basicas ( Barrenas , Brocas para madera ) , siempre taladro en progresión ( 4, 6 , 8 ) esta progresión es perfecta para el grosor de cordón de cuero que utilizo ( 3,5 mm) .
La profundidad de traladro es minimo de 3,5 cm , los cordones de cuero los corto minimo a 9 cm , al ser un cuero bastante fuerte se necesita aplastarlo con unos alicates , esto facilitara la entrada y el pegado .
Utilizo trozos de palillos en los laterales para estabilizar y dar fuerza , al ser un cordón poco flexible me gusta que sobresalga 1,5 cm , esta distancia es buena para atar las gomas adecuadamente y para que sea efectivo , sí el cuero es mas blando , sobresaldria no más de un 1 cm , estas son mis preferencias .

El Pegamentos que uso hay los ven , son muy buenos y me dan mucha seguridad en el trabajo ,.

.

Espero que le guste y no duden en preguntar o criticar 

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hello forum

A few days ago our colleague Emito asked me to give you some idea on how to make my "Gypsy Tabs" , which I show is one of the techniques that most used in Spain , honestly I really like them , they are very effective , the biggest problem is the durability of leather overage .

For me the main thing is to make the holes before carving fork , avoid breakage.
The tools I use are very basic ( Drills, drill bits ) long drill progression ( 4, 6 , 8) this progression is perfect for thick leather cord that I use ( 3.5 mm).
Traladro depth is minimum of 3.5 cm, the short leather laces the minimum to 9 cm , being a rather strong crush leather is needed with pliers , this would facilitate the entry and pasting .
I use pieces of sticks on the sides to stabilize and give strength to be a little flexible cord i like protruding 1.5 cm , this distance is good for tying gums properly and to be effective , if the leather is softer , protrude no more than 1 cm, these are my preferences ....

I use no glues see them, are very good and give me a lot of job security.

Hope you enjoy and feel free to ask or criticize. 

Good morning ...... Alf


----------



## Individual (Nov 6, 2013)

Intersting way of making them...

I just use glue and then lots of string or rubber to keep it on.


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

Individual said:


> Intersting way of making them...
> 
> I just use glue and then lots of string or rubber to keep it on.


I'm glad you find it interesting, thank you very much, I wish you lots of fun.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Thanks for this, Alf. It is always good to see alternatives!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Nice job Alf, I've never used that method. Thanks!


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

Charles said:


> Thanks for this, Alf. It is always good to see alternatives!
> 
> Cheers ..... Charles


Thank you very much Sir Charles, are very popular in my area.

Un abrazo Master



rockslinger said:


> Nice job Alf, I've never used that method. Thanks!


Thank you very much Master, a big hug.

.......................................................

Sunchierefram, Ash, My Queen (Ruthie), "QQQQQ", thank you very much for your time.


----------



## Emitto (Sep 11, 2013)

Mi amigo Alf,

Muchisimas gracias por el tutorial se lo agradesco un monton!, Voy a tener que ver donde puedo conseguir el cordon de cuero y a probar haber si me salen. jajajaja.

Sinceramente.

Emitto.


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

Emitto said:


> Mi amigo Alf,
> 
> Muchisimas gracias por el tutorial se lo agradesco un monton!, Voy a tener que ver donde puedo conseguir el cordon de cuero y a probar haber si me salen. jajajaja.
> 
> ...


Hola Emito

Si tienes alguna cuestión , no dudes en decirmelo  , eres un maestro y estoy seguro que harás un gran obra .

un fuerte abrazo


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Very well done..I just may give a go my self~AKA Oldmiser


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Thanks for this information !


----------



## rtaylor129 (Jun 19, 2013)

Thank you so much! Does this way hold up as well as tying them on?


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

I am surprised at how deep the holes are! However, it is logical since you use no glue. Thanks for sharing


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

rtaylor129 said:


> Thank you so much! Does this way hold up as well as tying them on?


Sorry, I do not understand your question (use translator).

Greetings ... Alf


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Thanks for the tutorial  very well laid out.


----------



## Marnix (Mar 29, 2014)

Great technique. Love gypsy tabs for the nicest frames, and for chained office rubber. Also, nice catty!


----------



## Dead Bunny (Nov 14, 2013)

pretty cool


----------



## Peter Recuas (Mar 6, 2014)

Dr J said:


> I am surprised at how deep the holes are! However, it is logical since you use no glue. Thanks for sharing





rtaylor129 said:


> Thank you so much! Does this way hold up as well as tying them on?


Were Alf english text says "I use no glues see them, are very good and give me a lot of job security" there is an translator error, must say "adhesives I use are obvious (In the picture) they are very good and give me a lot of job security"


----------



## Peter Recuas (Mar 6, 2014)

Saludos Alf, disculpa por meterle mano a tu post pero algunos andaban entendiendo que no usas pegamento y dudaban de su fortaleza . . . Un abrazo!


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

Overfrog said:


> Saludos Alf, disculpa por meterle mano a tu post pero algunos andaban entendiendo que no usas pegamento y dudaban de su fortaleza . . . Un abrazo!


Muchas gracias Maestro por tu apreciacion , tienes razon el traductor es muy malo , te agradezco tu apollo.
Usoso los mejores pegamentos del mercado y para mi lo mas importante es la seguridad .
Un abrazo ..... Alf


----------

